# Psalm 72



## jw (Nov 21, 2005)

Psalm 72 
A Psalm for Solomon. 
This psalm was composed by David, about the time of Solomon's instalment in the throne of Israel, 1 Kings 1 and 2. With respect to him, here is, (1.) Fervent prayer for proper qualifications to furnish him for government, ver. 1. (2.) Predictions of the peace, glory, extent, wealth, duration and happiness of his government, ver. 2-17. (3.) Praise to the God of Israel for his mercies to his people, ver. 18-19. But as our Redeemer is principally intended, we have concerning him, (1.) His being furnished with the Holy Ghost above measure, to qualify him for his work, ver. 1. (2.) The glories of his government; how righteous, how prudent, how orderly, how condescending and merciful! how destructive to oppressors, how efficaciously productive to real religion, and how comfortable to his faithful subjects his administrations are! ver. 2-9. How extensive his church, among all ranks and nations; how tender his care of the meanest of his subjects; how much he is revered and adored by them; how astonishing their increase, by means of his gospel truth preached; and how permanent and useful his government! ver. 10-17. (3.) A solemn ascription of all the praise of these wonderful works to God alone, with an earnest request and believing expectation, that his glory shall fill the whole earth, ver. 18-19. 

While I sing these lofty notes of the dying psalmist, let me admire, let me adore, let me sing praises to Jesus my King. Let me rejoice in his highness and in his extensive usefulness to men. 

1 O Lord, thy judgments give the king,
his son thy righteousness.
2 With right he shall thy people judge,
thy poor with uprightness.

3 The lofty mountains shall bring forth
unto the people peace;
Likewise the little hills the same
shall do by righteousness.

4 The people's poor ones he shall judge,
the needy's children save;
And those shall he in pieces break
who them oppressed have.

5 They shall thee fear, while sun and moon
do last, through ages all.
6 Like rain on mown grass he shall drop,
or show'rs on earth that fall.

7 The just shall flourish in his days,
and prosper in his reign:
He shall, while doth the moon endure,
abundant peace maintain.

8 His large and great dominion shall
from sea to sea extend:
It from the river shall reach forth
unto earth's utmost end.

9 They in the wilderness that dwell
bow down before him must;
And they that are his enemies
shall lick the very dust.

10 The kings of Tarshish, and the isles,
to him shall presents bring;
And unto him shall offer gifts
Sheba's and Seba's king.

11 Yea, all the mighty kings on earth
before him down shall fall;
And all the nations of the world
do service to him shall.

12 For he the needy shall preserve,
when he to him doth call;
The poor also, and him that hath
no help of man at all.

13 The poor man and the indigent
in mercy he shall spare;
He shall preserve alive the souls
of those that needy are.

14 Both from deceit and violence
their soul he shall set free;
And in his sight right precious
and dear their blood shall be.

15 Yea, he shall live, and giv'n to him
shall be of Sheba's gold:
For him still shall they pray, and he
shall daily be extoll'd.

16 Of corn an handful in the earth
on tops of mountains high,
With prosp'rous fruit shall shake, like trees
on Lebanon that be.

The city shall be flourishing,
her citizens abound
In number shall, like to the grass
that grows upon the ground.

17 His name for ever shall endure;
last like the sun it shall:
Men shall be bless'd in him, and bless'd
all nations shall him call.

18 Now blessed be the Lord our God,
the God of Israel,
For he alone doth wondrous works,
in glory that excel.

19 And blessed be his glorious name
to all eternity:
The whole earth let his glory fill.
Amen, so let it be.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 22, 2005)

17 His name for ever shall endure;
last like the sun it shall:
Men shall be bless'd in him, and bless'd
all nations shall him call.

18 Now blessed be the Lord our God,
the God of Israel,
For he alone doth wondrous works,
in glory that excel.

19 And blessed be his glorious name
to all eternity:
The whole earth let his glory fill.
Amen, so let it be. 

 Lord, may thy will be done on earth as it is in heaven.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 22, 2005)

*The Comprehensive Psalter sets Psalm 72:1-10 to the tune TALLIS (CM, THOMAS TALLIS). Text below is as it is in the CP. Download tune below text.

Psalm 72:1-10

A Psalm for Solomon. *

mf 1 O Lord, thy judgments give the king, his son thy righteousness.
2 With right he shall thy people judge, thy poor with uprightness.
3 The lofty mountains shall bring forth unto the people peace;
Likewise the little hills the same shall do by righteousness.

4 The people´s poor ones he shall judge, the needy´s children save;
And those shall he in pieces break who them oppressed have.
5 They shall thee fear, while sun and moon do last, through ages all.
6 Like rain on mown grass he shall drop, or show´rs on earth that fall.

7 The just shall flourish in his days, and prosper in his reign:
He shall, while doth the moon endure, abundant peace maintain.
8 His large and great dominion shall from sea to sea extend:
It from the river shall reach forth unto earth´s utmost end.

9 They in the wilderness that dwell bow down before him must;
And they that are his enemies shall lick the very dust.
10 The kings of Tarshish, and the isles, to him shall presents bring;
And unto him shall offer gifts Sheba´s and Seba´s king.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 22, 2005)

*The Comprehensive Psalter sets Psalm 72:11-19 to the tune EFFINGHAM (CM, Adapted from MUSIKALISCHES, HANDBUCH, Hamburg, 1690). Text below is as it is in the CP. Download tune below text.

Psalm 72:11-19*

f 11 Yea, all the mighty kings on earth before him down shall fall;
And all the nations of the world do service to him shall.
mf 12 For he the needy shall preserve, when he to him doth call;
The poor also, and him that hath no help of man at all.

13 The poor man and the indigent in mercy he shall spare;
He shall preserve alive the souls of those that needy are.
14 Both from deceit and violence their soul he shall set free;
And in his sight right precious and dear their blood shall be.

15 Yea, he shall live, and giv´n to him shall be of Sheba´s gold:
For him still shall they pray, and he shall daily be extoll´d.
16 Of corn an handful in the earth on tops of mountains high,
With prosp´rous fruit shall shake, like trees on Lebanon that be.

The city shall be flourishing, her citizens abound
In number shall, like to the grass that grows upon the ground.
f 17 His name for ever shall endure; last like the sun it shall:
Men shall be bless´d in him, and bless´d all nations shall him call.

18 Now blessed be the Lord our God, the God of Israel,
For he alone doth wondrous works, in glory that excel.
19 And blessed be his glorious name to all eternity:
ff The whole earth let his glory fill. Amen, so let it be.


----------

